# Bellator 40 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

There is another Bellator card coming up Saturday night, now that it competes on UFC and Strikeforce fight nights it doesn't get talked about as much. Doesn't make it any less exciting or awesome, though. If you like it, and want to try to pick the winners and how they win I will put up some credits. 

Just send me a pm to keep your picks on the downlow with who wins each listed fight and how they manage it (KO/Tko, Submission, Decision or DQ) by the time they start on Saturday night. 7:30 PM Eastern is their usual prelim start time.

Whoever gets the most winners right on (picking both the right guy and the right method) will receive 500,000 credits. If there is a tie, they all get that same prize. If someone is unbelievably gifted enough to get all of the fights listed right on, the prize is doubled to an even million. Any questions, just ask, thanks if you sign up :thumbsup:



> Main card
> 
> Ben Askren vs. Nick Thompson
> Jay Hieron vs. Brent Weedman
> Michael Chandler vs. Llyod Woodard
> 
> Prelims
> 
> Nate James vs. Tyler Stinson
> Josh Burns vs. Eric Prindle


















Picks sent by:

UFC_OWNS
limba
Bknmax
Couchwarrior
dudeabides
hixxy

Results pg. 2


----------



## limba

SWEET! :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides

Glad you think it's an alright idea even though unoriginal, I will put everybody's name on that first post if anybody does send me winner picks, and say who did the best after Saturday night. Wanted to put the thread up a week before, but waited to see if they would announce more than 3 main card fights, but nope so we're just doing those 3 and the 2 prelims listed with 3 day notice. They usually add 'local talent' fights to increase the number on the cards, but we don't have to pick winners for any fights not listed unless there is a late replacement for one that is. Hope not.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

ill give it a shot, and be first bellator champion!


----------



## dudeabides

Ha, are you Joe Soto? But seriously, if anybody wants to play this it's an event by event deal for credits and fight discussion only, not a long running thing with records and champions like the UFC and Strikeforce leagues.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

ahh ok well ill send you my picks now


----------



## Bknmax

Why not im in


----------



## hixxy

Never watched Bellator before but ill give it a shot!


----------



## Couchwarrior

I'll give it a try.


----------



## hixxy

Just a quick question, we are not ranking in order of most confident no?


----------



## dudeabides

*Results for Bellator FC 40 Pick 'em*​


> Main card
> 
> Ben Askren vs. Nick Thompson
> Jay Hieron vs. Brent Weedman
> Michael Chandler vs. Llyod Woodard
> 
> Prelims
> 
> Nate James vs. Tyler Stinson
> Josh Burns vs. Eric Prindle




How the fights went down...

*Eric Prindle defeated Josh Burns by TKO (doctor's stoppage)*

Who picked it right on...

*hixxy, Couchwarrior, Bknmax, limba, UFC_OWNS*




*Tyler Stinson won by decision over Nate James*

Who picked it right on...

*Nobody*




*Michael Chandler beat Lloyd Woodard by decision*

Who picked it right on...

*Bknmax, UFC_OWNS*




*Jay Hieron beat Brent Weedman by decision*

Who picked it right on...

*Couchwarrior, Bknmax, limba, UFC_OWNS*




*Ben Askren took out Nick Thompson by decision*

Who picked it right on...

*dudeabides, Couchwarrior, Bknmax, limba, UFC_OWNS*




So the winners of the 500,000 credit prize for getting the most fights right on are ... Bknmax and UFC_OWNS! They tied picking 4 out of 5 right on. Since nobody got them all right on, the other 500,000 bonus prize is not given out here but may be at a later Bellator show if you guys are interested in picking one again.

By the way, the hardest fight to call on this card was: Stinson vs James. None of us picked that one by both fighter and method right on. Sorry for saying 'right on' so much, btw. :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

dudeabides said:


> *Results for Bellator FC 40 Pick 'em*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the fights went down...
> 
> *Eric Prindle defeated Josh Burns by TKO (doctor's stoppage)*
> 
> Who picked it right on...
> 
> *hixxy, Couchwarrior, Bknmax, limba, UFC_OWNS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tyler Stinson won by decision over Nate James*
> 
> Who picked it right on...
> 
> *Nobody*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Michael Chandler beat Lloyd Woodard by decision*
> 
> Who picked it right on...
> 
> *Bknmax, UFC_OWNS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jay Hieron beat Brent Weedman by decision*
> 
> Who picked it right on...
> 
> *Couchwarrior, Bknmax, limba, UFC_OWNS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ben Askren took out Nick Thompson by decision*
> 
> Who picked it right on...
> 
> *dudeabides, Couchwarrior, Bknmax, limba, UFC_OWNS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the winners of the 500,000 credit prize for getting the most fights right on are ... Bknmax and UFC_OWNS! They tied picking 4 out of 5 right on. Since nobody got them all right on, the other 500,000 bonus prize is not given out here but may be at a later Bellator show if you guys are interested in picking one again.
> 
> By the way, the hardest fight to call on this card was: Stinson vs James. None of us picked that one by both fighter and method right on. Sorry for saying 'right on' so much, btw. :thumbsup:


sweet, but i swear i picked stinson because he had the same last name as barney


----------



## dudeabides

Yes, but you said he won by TKO and he won by a decision, and 'right on' equals both. Too easy to just guess the winners with only 5 fights ya know, but you did awesome.


----------



## attention

OMG! somehow I missed this...damnit! 
I gotta get my head outta my arse next time


----------



## UFC_OWNS

dudeabides said:


> Yes, but you said he won by TKO and he won by a decision, and 'right on' equals both. Too easy to just guess the winners with only 5 fights ya know, but you did awesome.


yay, first joint bellator champion(i unofficially call myself this) its a good day when you win 500k in creds and one of your favorite fighters(diaz) kos your least fav fighter(daley)


----------



## hixxy

Right on dudes


----------

